# Do shrimp ever stop breeding?



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Mine do at max cap


----------



## pmcarbrey (Jan 19, 2013)

I'll let you know when I have a tank full of blue panda's :icon_cool
I would think that water quality and food availability would have more to do with it than tank size though


----------



## CookieM (Feb 7, 2012)

What kind of tank is 6.6g long? I'm interested.


----------



## Knotyoureality (Aug 3, 2012)

I've a bunch of cherry shrimp culls in a no-tech planted vase--capacity after accounting for substrate plants and the huge hunk of wood is maybe 2 to 2.5g.

When I wave my hand over the top in the morning, about 30 adults swarm out of the floaters with at least that many more adults and juvies scattered around the rest of the vase with clouds of tiny shrimplets everywhere. Everytime I see a berried female I think "this will be the last--they're past capacity!"--and then three more females show up berried and there's another cloud of new shrimplets. I toss in a 1/4 of an algae wafer about 1x a week and a pea-sized bit of fresh veggies about as often.

I don't think anyone's explained to 'em yet what "breeding to capacity" means.


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

I had a colony of PFRs in a 3 gallon....when I sold off the colony there were about 10-15 adults and over 200 babies and juvies. The adults would slow down but as soon as I'd sell off 20-40 shrimp they'd all be berried again.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

they also will slow down breeding in the winter. my yellows stopped breeding untill i moved them to a bigger tank.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

My CRS breed till they die, usually I messed it up though... Molting issues.


----------



## pandamonium (May 14, 2012)

CookieM said:


> What kind of tank is 6.6g long? I'm interested.


It was the Petco 6.6 gallon tank. It's a bookshelf tank that is acrylic I think. Great dimensions for a college dorm room.

Thanks for the responses everyone. I am about to move my CRS into a 2.5 gallon tank that I set up and was wondering if they would stop breeding period when the tank was swarming. So I am glad they won't  I love the colors


----------



## Shrim'n (Feb 27, 2013)

wish mine would start already......only had them for a month though, is that to early to be expecting? lol


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Shrim'n said:


> wish mine would start already......only had them for a month though, is that to early to be expecting? lol


Depends on the size you got them at. But it can take anywhere from a few days to a few months.


----------



## AVN (Oct 3, 2012)

Breeding can slow down when nearing capacity, but it doesn't stop. Shrimp in nature are at the bottom of the food chain, they need to breed constantly to maintain the population of predators (for example corys which do cap breeding)

I've noticed breeding slows in the winter months also.


----------



## pandamonium (May 14, 2012)

My CRS started breeding for me about 1.5 weeks after I got them and the water got acclimated. 

AVN that would make sense. Sounds great so I can't wait to move them to my new tank. It's been cycling for a while now so hopefully once it's all done, I can scoot them over. Pretty excited for this.


----------



## Fdsh5 (Jan 3, 2012)

The only time my yellows stopped breeding was when I changed the substrate and it lowered the tanks ph. There is also CRS in there so I adapted the tank to their breeding conditions. I had no berried yellow shrimp for a good 2 months and now they are finally starting back up again. My CRS are loving it too. 
Now my cherry shrimp, they never stop no matter what. I put them in my Cory nursery tank and they went to town in there. I'm always finding new shrimplets. I must have 1000 in my 37 gallon tank. Every time I get rid of a couple hundred the numbers jump right back up. Maybe some one could invent a shrimp chastity belt. Lol


----------



## Indychus (Feb 21, 2013)

Pretty sure these guys have stopped breeding:


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

lol


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

must be the breading


----------



## Kinection (Dec 1, 2012)

That brings to mind... even if it's winter, if you have a heater that keeps the temp stable, how would that affect the shrimp? You guys all do keep your lights on about the same time each day right? Weird... my shrimp have this "problem" too.


----------



## pandamonium (May 14, 2012)

Maybe its just a natural thing? I usually have my lights going 8 hours a day at constant 72 or 71 year round. Maybe if I play Barry Manilow.....


----------



## Kinection (Dec 1, 2012)

pandamonium said:


> Maybe its just a natural thing? I usually have my lights going 8 hours a day at constant 72 or 71 year round. Maybe if I play Barry Manilow.....


 You made a typo there, it's Barry White. 
Jokes aside, I really want to know why. :eek5:
If the temp is stable/photoperiod is the same every day, why do they slow down during winters? Hmmm....


----------



## jake10 (Aug 8, 2012)

Also why is it USAs winter they slow? Because some species have different winter times in the wild! Right?


----------



## Kinection (Dec 1, 2012)

jake10 said:


> Because some species have different winter times in the wild! Right?


 Wouldn't they lose that trait after so much interbreeding? 
Like how most domesticated shrimp don't climb out of water anymore.


----------



## jake10 (Aug 8, 2012)

Kinection said:


> Wouldn't they lose that trait after so much interbreeding?
> Like how most domesticated shrimp don't climb out of water anymore.


I had no clue that was a trait I thought its just cause they aren't used to the water (change). Someone really should take some wild caught neos and RCS and put them in the same tank with 3 sections. 1 wild 1 RCS and a mixed section and try and take note of the behavioral differences


----------



## jake10 (Aug 8, 2012)

Any one want to offer up some shrimp so I can study this. Hahaha but seriously I would love to study this


----------



## AVN (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm not entirely sure but I read somewhere that they detect changes in the air or something along the lines of barometic pressure. You can't fool them with light or temperature.


----------



## Kinection (Dec 1, 2012)

AVN said:


> I'm not entirely sure but I read somewhere that they detect changes in the air or something along the lines of barometic pressure. You can't fool them with light or temperature.


 Oooo. Fancy. 
If we were to block out most of the air that comes in/ put a glass top on it, wouldn't it help? Sort of like those ADA glass coverings, on the website, it shows that it covers the whole top of the tank, never seen it in real life though.


----------



## SupaTank (Oct 9, 2012)

Indychus said:


> Pretty sure these guys have stopped breeding:



lolz


----------



## pandamonium (May 14, 2012)

Kinection said:


> Oooo. Fancy.
> If we were to block out most of the air that comes in/ put a glass top on it, wouldn't it help? Sort of like those ADA glass coverings, on the website, it shows that it covers the whole top of the tank, never seen it in real life though.


So hypothetically, if shrimp were in a pressurized chamber, they would not be able to tell what season it was? Kinda like old people being able to feel changes in weather?

Tangent on that, I asked an orthopedic surgeon about why that happens (knees ache in the cold, before storms, etc) and apparently the human body can sense MINUTE changes, such as a bone shrinking due to cold or swelling of fluid due to changes in atmospheric pressure. Must be the same for the shrimps haha


----------

